# Topics > Ethics. Ethical laws of robotics and AI >  "AIonAI: a humanitarian law of artificial intelligence and robotics", Hutan Ashrafian, London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Article "AIonAI: A Humanitarian Law of Artificial Intelligence and Robotics"

by Hutan Ashrafian
January 11, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "Intelligent robots must uphold human rights"
The common fear is that intelligent machines will turn against humans. But who will save the robots from each other, and from us, asks Hutan Ashrafian.

by Hutan Ashrafian
March 24, 2015

----------

